# Shoulder habit



## Akihito (Aug 31, 2021)

My cockatiel is with me for almost 20 days. He started getting comfortable of me at 11th day. I have a major problem with his habit, he never comes on fingers, he always runs to shoulder. If I keep him down, he runs back to my shoulder. I have no problem with that behaviour alone, the thing is, he bites after he reaches my shoulder. He bites my fingers and I have to call people to take him off. Plus he may be marking my shoulder as a territory, he is 4 months right now but after he grows up, it will be dangerous for me or anybody. What should I do? The good thing yet it that he cannot fly a lot so if I put him far away, he doesn't come. But I am still afraid of him growing up to be violent.


----------



## Pooh (May 26, 2021)

Hello Akihito,

it’s me again 😂 , if he likes to stay on your shoulder , let it be. You can try giving head / cheek scratches when he’s on your shoulder. It won’t be dangerous for you or anybody my friend. I have 3 tamed cockatiels that like to stand on my shoulder and yes sometimes they could be very territorial but once they started to hiss or fight I’ll just place them back to the floor. Every birds have its own unique personalities , so you can’t always expect the birds to turn out the way you wanted , I did mentioned before if the bird likes to bite , use a gentle and soft tone to say no or you can blow his face gently.


----------



## Akihito (Aug 31, 2021)

Pooh said:


> Hello Akihito,
> 
> it’s me again 😂 , if he likes to stay on your shoulder , let it be. You can try giving head / cheek scratches when he’s on your shoulder. It won’t be dangerous for you or anybody my friend. I have 3 tamed cockatiels that like to stand on my shoulder and yes sometimes they could be very territorial but once they started to hiss or fight I’ll just place them back to the floor. Every birds have its own unique personalities , so you can’t always expect the birds to turn out the way you wanted , I did mentioned before if the bird likes to bite , use a gentle and soft tone to say no or you can blow his face gently.


Thank you again for guiding me once again. I am perfectly fine with what I have been told but he doesn't listen at all. He doesn't understand my any commands, once he does, I will have him on my shoulder as long as he want. Currently, he comes, bites, makes a mess and then I have to get rid of him. I don't want to stress him either with force


----------



## Pooh (May 26, 2021)

Akihito said:


> Thank you again for guiding me once again. I am perfectly fine with what I have been told but he doesn't listen at all. He doesn't understand my any commands, once he does, I will have him on my shoulder as long as he want. Currently, he comes, bites, makes a mess and then I have to get rid of him. I don't want to stress him either with force


I understand that you’re feeling frustrated , in fact I did experienced before , we need to be patient when comes to taming / handling a new bird.. some people took months till year to tame their bird… remember take it slow and don’t rush .. work with the bird’s pace. 😃


----------



## Akihito (Aug 31, 2021)

Pooh said:


> I understand that you’re feeling frustrated , in fact I did experienced before , we need to be patient when comes to taming / handling a new bird.. some people took months till year to tame their bird… remember take it slow and don’t rush .. work with the bird’s pace. 😃


Okay, but just confirm me that he won't become dominating.


----------



## Geartmar (Sep 1, 2017)

Train him as early as now because I guess it can be a problem when he's grown up. Try putting something else on your shoulder for him to be distracted. Have you tried that?


----------



## Biscuit1114 (Oct 27, 2019)

With my cockatiels I have them trained so that if they will not get off my shoulder when I want them to they do not get on my shoulder at all. They do enjoy the shoulder. If he bites too hard get a parrot glove and take him off your shoulder. Soon he will want to behave so he can earn the privilege..


----------



## Akihito (Aug 31, 2021)

Geartmar said:


> Train him as early as now because I guess it can be a problem when he's grown up. Try putting something else on your shoulder for him to be distracted. Have you tried that?


Okay. This is a great way ngl. He is 4 months only so I think it's not that late. Thank you so much


----------



## Akihito (Aug 31, 2021)

Geartmar said:


> Train him as early as now because I guess it can be a problem when he's grown up. Try putting something else on your shoulder for him to be distracted. Have you tried that?


Okay. This is a great way ngl. He is 4 months only so I think it's not that late. Thank you so much


----------

